# Saddle Fitters covering Angus?



## jtriebs (12 February 2013)

Having used a Heather Moffat treeless on the rotund pony for the last few years I have no current knowledge on who to contact to get a saddle fitted for the new big boy. 

Had Kay Hastilow out in the past as well as someone from Stirlingshire when I still had hope of finding a treed saddle to fit the pony. Wasn't convinced on the KH visit I have to say.

I'm looking for a VSD or pure dressage saddle, ideally second hand for budget purposes! Have also got 2 saddles which I'd also like to either trade in or sell second hand through them. He's a 17hh warmblood, still quite young and developing muscle, possibly even still growing but seems otherwise a reasonably straight forward shape to fit- he has withers for a start!  

Any recommendations?? Is finding someone with a decent range/ choice who is easy to talk to asking for the moon on a stick? Help please!!


----------



## FfionWinnie (12 February 2013)

Funny I have only heard great things about KH!

I had Mary Wastie as I wanted a Barnsby.


----------



## measles (12 February 2013)

I wouldn't go past Stirlingshire Saddle Fitters who were the Stirlingshire Saddlery proprietors before.


----------



## el_Snowflakes (12 February 2013)

Another vote for Stirlingshire saddle fitters  great service & very professional


----------



## jtriebs (13 February 2013)

FF: I've heard good things about her in terms of her knowledge and expertise, but I don't think I'm the only one who found her difficult to deal with on a personal basis. I think it depends on whether she's interested in you and a short fat native pony obviously didn't warrant her making much of an effort. She might be different with the big boy. Couple of instructors have also said to me it helps if she is dealing with someone with their own background knowledge and that she's ok with them but often not their clients if that makes sense. I'll speak to physio this week too and see what she says- might end up with KH anyway!


----------



## brucea (13 February 2013)

I used Kay - and liked her, but them I'm cranky and hard to get along with too so maybe we just rubbed along quite well! 

The problem is she will only go as far as Loanhead up here so you have to go to her

I have an Ideal Jessica dressage - flaired - and some mods done for a bloke rider. Most comfortable saddle I've ever had but doesn't really fit my horse now.

I've been riding in a Parelli pad for the last 18 months if I can be bothered to use it, but often just ride bareback on my 16.3 ISH. Always ride the cobs bareback as there isn't a saddle that fits both them and me.

But I don't really rate any of the local fitters - had unhappy results with a couple. I'd go back to Kay.


----------



## FfionWinnie (13 February 2013)

Ah well I haven't met her so I wouldn't know about that.  Often people who are exceedingly talented at what they do find it hard to communicate with all types of folk. Not sure I am communicating that very well but as a crabby cow myself I know what I mean


----------



## Girlychu (14 February 2013)

i have used KH years ago and was ok, Stirlingshire are coming up to Angus end of Feb. I have a visit booked in. I like Native Pony saddles but Claire Moulyneux (sp) is very difficult to get a hold of but she is brill...


----------

